# LP15 Demo Mode



## chaz90 (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone know how to place a LP15 in demo mode? I'm doing a short notice special event tonight and thought it might be useful. I scanned through all 256 pages of the user manual, and it just said see the website for further information which was quite useless. Thanks!


----------



## Household6 (Oct 3, 2014)

I know this is a day late, but I think you need to purchase a Heart Rhythm Simulator.  We have one that plugs into our LPs and imitates rhythms to be displayed on the LP15's screen.. We have a settings for everything from a NSR to V-fib to VT.

Is that what you mean?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 4, 2014)

No. If you unplug the cables and hold power, home and options (I think) The monitor will display demo waveforms. It really just lights up and looks pretty. 

I believe it's home and options while pressing power on. You have to make sure that the cables are unplugged.


----------



## chaz90 (Oct 4, 2014)

Ended up being "Home and Event" as the monitor is turned on with all cables unplugged. Thanks @DEmedic!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 4, 2014)

Glad to help.


----------

